# good price for used sawstop industrial cabinet saw?



## jmroach (Jan 29, 2009)

I recently came across a sawstop industrial cabinet saw (CB53480)-it's a 5 horse, 3 phase 480v machine, w/ 52" extension table & fence included. i called sawstop and got some info about the previous owner and found out it was probably used in a production capacity since may '06. my shop is setup w/ single phase power, so at the advice of the sawstop technician i would be buying a 3hp, 1ph motor to replace what's in there now (~$300).

the place selling the saw wants $2600 for the saw. what do you guys think a good price for the machine is?

Thanks in advance.

-john


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

IIRC, a new SS 3hp single phase cab saw is in the $3500 range, so $2900 for used with a new motor seems a bit high. I suppose you could sell the 5hp 3-phase motor, but they typically don't bring a premium. I'd guess you'd still be looking at ~ $2700 out of pocket. You might see how they respond to an offer of $2300.


----------



## jmroach (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, scott. i was thinking offering something around 2k for it. i can probably sell the motor on there now, but the price is definitely not a certainty…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I bought one of the Professional Cabinet saws in April and had been considering the Industrial model before this series came out. I priced the Industrial saw- saw with accessories, shipping, delivery and taxes- at $4800 for a 5HP 220v machine with 52" rails, extension table and a mobile base from Woodcraft. For used tools, if they are in good shape, 1/2 of list is not an unreasonable price to pay. But, in this case, you also need to factor in the cost of the motor as well.

Scott does make a good point though. For about 20% more, if your budget will allow it, you can buy a new Professional model outright. It is a little lighter weight than the industrial model but has nearly all of the same features except the motor selection. It only comes in a 3HP model.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

3Phase 480 volts?? , 3phase 360 or 3phase 408 maybe must be something outside the country.
Maybe hard to get the voltage feed,better check with other jocks.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I like the sawstop saws…but it seems a little bit or more for less here? For less then what you are considering, you could buy a brand new top line powermatic, jet, delta or Grizzly…and still have some left over for some nice assessories, like a WWII blade, a nice Dado Set, etc…etc. I know the saw stop has that great safety feature…which I believe should probably be on every saw sold….but considering the fact that most of us have used table saws without this adaptation for many years without incident…I would still think hard about paying so much of a premium for it, just my .02 cents…


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

FYI GMman;

3phase 480 volts 60 hz. and 3 phase 460 volts 60 hz. are VERY standard voltages in USA.

Viking - Colorado County, Texas


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Viking is right Gman, I use a lot of 3phase 480V in our plant here in the USA.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I wonder if the motor is also a 3 phase 240 Volt, Because you could use a phase converter and generate that in house and not have to replace the motor.


----------



## FoggyGarage (Sep 4, 2009)

FYI, I just bought the Pro model new from Woodcraft. I had an aftermarket biesemeyer fence from my first saw, and the Woodcraft owner sold me the Pro without a fence (they cannot do this as a pre-order, only if they order the saw as a stock part. Some OSHA law or something). So the saw (no fence), dado cartridge + dado insert, extra std cartridge and insert + tax and delivery came to just under $3K here in CA.

In CA, the resale on the SawStops is very high, if you can even find one used. I did not see one in Northern CA on Craigslist in the last 8 months.

I have not had any time on my saw yet (bolted the fence on yesterday) but it certainly beats my 20 year old craftsman contractor's saw.

Also, having just read the manual, SawStop emphasized that you should not use another motor. I would contact them and find out if doing so will cause problems.


----------



## jmroach (Jan 29, 2009)

to answer some of the above-

*ADVERTISING & DEMAND*: 
i don't think they are advertising well and the saw has already been for sale for a couple of months. i didn't find it doing a search, just ran across it on the company's website.

not sure about local demand, but it may be on the high side. only one way to find out!

*MOTORS AND VOLTAGE:*
RE motors. i chatted with a technician at sawstop (roger, i believe, and their customer service seems to be absolutely excellent-i'm not even a customer and he spent 20min on the phone with me), and he recommended just swapping the motor out with 3hp, 1ph from them. i have looked into phase converters and running 3ph to the house and they run ~1k and 2k, respectively. seems you need a 10hp converter to run a 5hp saw given higher current demands at startup.

*OTHER SAWS:*
i definitely agree that these generally seem overpriced compared to delta/powermatic. i too have been using 'regular' saws for 15+ years w/o incident, but i really don't want to get lazy or distracted once and pay with a digit. it's worth the extra 1k to me…

*PROFESSIONAL VS. INDUSTRIAL:*
i plan on keeping this thing forever. do any of you have thoughts on the relative lives and/or robustness fo build for each of the models?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I had an electrician friend make me a 3 phase converter using a 20hp motor and some various elec items we got from salvage. May have spent 500 bucks total. Works great for 3 years now.


----------

